# GUN OWNERS WATCH THIS VIDEO!!! EVERYONE WATCH!!!!



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

http://www.infowars.com/irs-to-confiscate-guns-at-will/
Holy Smokes!!! Time to go to War! Bring it Capitol Hill Robots!!!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

wow, they took the story down. wonder why?


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok spent most of the morning searching this down. It was video I came across yesterday and it was saying that the IRS was going to confiscate guns. Basically If the IRS says you owe $50000.00 your passport would be revoked which would put you on a no fly list, which puts you on another list as a possible domestic terrorist. If you are on that list then your guns you own would be confiscated. But after researching why it was removed I guess they were misinformed and yanked the story. Here is the link to that 
http://www.infowars.com/2nd-amendment-sneak-attack/ 
I'm sorry for error on my part I seen that and had to share.


----------

